# Trapping forum?



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

*Would you use a trapping forum*​
Yes1487.50%No212.50%


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Guys there has been some questions about a trapping forum this is just to see how much interest there is. If there is enough i will bring it up to chris and see what he thinks.

please answer the poll and then leave your call sign so that we know there isn't double posting

we'll see how it goes :wink:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Used to trap all the time in my younger years. Pretty much caught it all at one time or another. So yea, I would like to see a forum for it. Don't have the time to trap anymore but I sure would like to read about it in here. Good idea!!!!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

VOTE EARLY AND OFFTEN 280


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think it would be a good idea.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Go for it. I don't trap but it would be a great way to learn more about the animal's habits from other people. So I would visit it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree, it would be interesting to read about and get knowledge. It is something I plan on taking up in about 4 years, so now would be a great time to start learning.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Mossy MO please vote on the poll

Thank you


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

heck yea lets get one started, be a good learning spot for trapping secrets


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Brad is 10 votes enough


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I would check it out. I havn't trapped for quit a few years. when I was in High School I used to go with my neighbor for about five years. We used to skin and tan all the hides. That was back when you could get $75 for a fox. The first animal I ever killed, besides a bird w/ the bb gun was a beaver caught in a snare. I must have been about 12 and took care of it with half of a pool cue.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Yea I would like to trap something other than a few skunks. Heck 3 votes is enough to replace the hiking forum.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

There is a hiking forum on this site? :wink:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I will see what chris thinks about the votes we have so far


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Consider it done. There is now a trapping forum. You guys asked for it so please use it :lol:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

thanks I will use it 280


----------



## Don Jahner (Sep 11, 2005)

first week trapping last year i got a nice size male coyote i am now hooked it was almost as good as my first buck. plus why not set some traps while scouting before deer season beats watching tv.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya i would use a trapping forum good idea!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

We have one trapping forum now please use it also what part of Can. are you fromm Dewey


----------

